# أصعب أحساس !



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2012)

*أصعب أحساس في الدنيا*
*بس مش بتاعة تامر :smile02*

*أصعب حاجة*
*لما حد يتهمك إتهام ظالم*
*ويكون بأيدك تثبتلو وتخربها علية وتجيب عاليها واطيها ع دماغو ودماغ اللي خلفوة*
*بس لأنك مش كدة ، متعرفش تنتقم وترجع كرامتك*
*الاتهام بالظلم صعب ، وانك تكتم جواك ومتشيلش الاتهام عن نفسك دة اصعب*

*بس اللي بيخلية سهل ، انك من جواك انضف بكتير من الاتهام دة ، وانو مبيزنش ف دماغك اوي انك تنتقم منو ، لأنو غصب عنك مش هتعرف*

*دة بالظبط هو ان حد يتهمك أنك ندل وخاين*
*وتكون تقدر تخونه وتثبتلو دة وتودية ف داهية*
*بس عشان انت مش كدة ، مترضاش تخونو ،،*

*ــــــــ*

*الموضوع دة هيكون لكل واحد عايز يكتب أي احساس صعب حسو او بيحسو *
*سيبكوا من كلامي ، كل المشاركات تكون بتخص صاحبها*
ــ

أصعب إحساس 
....................
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

*اصعب إحساس إنك تشوف الخيانه بعينك و تتهدد كمان إنك متنطقش-----*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 فبراير 2012)

الاحساس بالظلم طعمه مر جدا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2012)

اصعب احساس ان انت اللي كاتب الموضوع...​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2012)

مفيش أصعب من إنك تحس إن وجودك زي عدم
عند أهم أنسان في حياتك ورغم كدا تفضل متمسك بيه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2012)

_احساس صعب لما تحس انك بتغير ع حد من صديقو!!!
لان مش انت اللي مكان الصديق ده!!!_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مفيش أصعب من إنك تحس إن وجودك زي عدم
> عند أهم أنسان في حياتك ورغم كدا تفضل متمسك بيه



صح
حبيت اقيمك مرضيش


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2012)

أصعب حاجة لما تشرح حاجة لواحد مش عايز يفهمها
مش بسبب غباؤو
بس لأنو مش هيقبل يفهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2012)

اصعب احساس انك تعامل انسان بنفس اسلوبه
وتلاقيه جاي يلؤمك علي الاسلوب
طب ماهو بيعمل نفس الشئ معاك
بجد هم يبكي وهم يضحك
صح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

اصعب إحساس إنك تشوف الظلم و القهر و الدموع فى عيون اجمل إنسانه فى حياتك و تبقا مش قادر تساعد او تعمل اى شىء!!


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

اصعب احساس لما تشوف حلمك انو في خانة الاحلام وبسسسسسسس
صعب يبقى حقيقه...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اصعب احساس لما تشوف حلمك انو في خانة الاحلام وبسسسسسسس
> صعب يبقى حقيقه...


 عندك حق


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 فبراير 2012)

*أصعب إحساس : لما تشوف اللي كنت فاكرة ملاك هي بالحقيقة كبيرة الشياطين و يتبرأ السوء منها بقدر ما هي سيئة !! *


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

اصعب احساس : هو الم الصمت


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2012)

*



الاتهام بالظلم صعب ، وانك تكتم جواك ومتشيلش الاتهام عن نفسك دة اصعب

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عشتة حاجة صعبة اوى انك تتظلم وتيتقال عليك كلام اول مرة تسمعة ويمكن من حد كان فريد فى حياتك بس مع كلا صمتى كان اعلى من كلامة كل اللى حاوليا هيتجنن انا ليه مش برد ولا بدافع بس لما تلاقى الوحيد والفريد فى حياتك عمل كدا اللى امنة على قلبك معاه وامنتة على مشاكلك ودموعك فعلا الصمت بيكون الرد الوحيد لانى فعلا وقتها خلص كل الكلام من عندى *

*علمنى كتيرا وبنحنى تحية ليه *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

اصعب احساس انك مش تقدر توصف احساسك لانو مش بيتوصف بيتحس وبس!!


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

اصعب احساس انك تكون محتاج تعيط ومش قادر عشان اللي معاك مش يشوفو دموعك ويسالوك ليه بتعيط وانت تحتار ترد عليهم بايه!!


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 فبراير 2012)

*اصعب احساس لما حد غالي عليك يفهمك غلط ، ويتعب بسبب فهمو دة ، ومتبأش عارف تقنعو ، ومفيش قدامك غير انك تسكت !!
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

اصعب احساس : ان اغلي انسان ليك يكون سبب المك ويسالك مالك
وانت تبص لاي اتجاه وتسكت عشان مش تجرحه بكلمه او دمعه او نظره


----------



## Twin (29 فبراير 2012)

اصعب احساس في الدنيا .... الأحساس بأنك تبقي فجأة خرنج :t32:
وال وضعت ثقتك فيه وأعتبرته صديق ... في أول ملف قلبك ...
وقال أيه كمان ... بتلتمس ليه الأعذار :a82:​


----------



## Twin (29 فبراير 2012)

*واحساس تاني .... بجد صعب *
*أحساسك أنك لوحدك ... ومافيش حد جنبك*​


----------



## Koptisch (29 فبراير 2012)

the worst feeling is that no one respect u while u respect all


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

اصعب احساس انك تصحى ع واقع لسه شايفو في الحلم!!!
وراك وراك يعني...


----------



## Twin (1 مارس 2012)

*لا بجد احساس رخم ... أنك من الصبح بتفكر تعمل ايه ... ومش عارف *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

اصعب احساس : انك تموت عن الحياة رغم وجودك فيها

" لك اسم انك حي وانت ميت "


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2012)

يخربيت الكئابة بتاعتكم متغير يا كيرو وتخلى احلى احساس محدش هيرد عشان عيال كئيبة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

اصعب احساس انك تكون محتاج تحكي مع حد ومش تلاقي حد تحكي معاه !!


----------



## Twin (3 مارس 2012)

*اصعب احساس ... انك تحس انك فاشل *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

اصعب احساس انك ماتلاقيش حد جنبك يسمعك وتكتم اللى جواك كالعاده


----------



## Alexander.t (3 مارس 2012)

*أصعب أحساس أنك تحارب كل حاجه فى وقت واحد
حب ، شغل ، حياه 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أصعب إحساس أن يبقى أجمل حلم، مجرد حلم يأبى أن يصبح حقيقة


ده احساس مليان بوجع مش صعب بس ده عدى الصعب بكتييييييير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ومع كل هذا نبقى مصرين على أن نعيش هذا الحلم حتى أخر لحظة
> يا ربي شو شعور صعب


:crying:منا قولتلك اخطبك مش رضيتي كان زمانا حققنا حلمنا


----------



## +febronia+ (3 مارس 2012)

اصعب احساس في الدنياا 
انك تفتكر ان لك اهمية كبيرة فى قلوب اشخاص تاانية حبتهم
وفى الاخر تكشف لك الايام انك بالنسبة لهم ولا شىء


----------



## sparrow (4 مارس 2012)

انك تبقي طول الوقت مبسوط وبتضحك وايزي  وانت غير كده


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 يونيو 2012)

*لما امك تصعب عليك
*


----------



## white.angel (20 يونيو 2012)

*صعب ان يرحل صديق*
*دون ان تدرى الى اين .. او الى متى*
*ولكنك تثق انه سيعود حتماً .. *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

الله يحرق الصعب ع الدنيا كلها


----------



## white.angel (20 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الله يحرق الصعب ع الدنيا كلها


*
احبك وانت جايبه من الاخر * *
هههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

اصعب إحساس لما تكونوا متعلقيين ببعض
وخايفين الظروف تفرقكم او ما تساعدكمش ترتبطوا 
ولا انت قادر تستغني عنها ولا هي كمان​


----------



## مسرة (20 يونيو 2012)

احساس صعب ان تشهد حياتك عليك بأنك بلا قيمة ..



​


----------



## Critic (20 يونيو 2012)

اصعب احساس :الغربة, الوحدة , ان تشتاق ولا تجد صدى لأشتياقك !


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2012)

*اصعب احساس انك تطلب ربنا و تفتكر انه غير موجود
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*تقريبا انا الوحيد فى المنتدى كله اللى جمع كل الأحاسيس الصعبه اللى قولتوا عليها بشكل متكرر يومى.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*عن فكره السؤال ده إتسأل لأليسا قبل كده فجاوبت وقالت 
أصعب إحساس فى الكون إنك تعشق بجنون 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)

*مع انى مش مقتنعة بان فيه تفاضل بين الاحاسيس فى مدى صعوبتها 
بس من ضمن الاحاسيس الصعبة 
العشق بلا امل*


----------



## the shepherd (20 يونيو 2012)

ان تتمني ان تتلاقي مع اي من مشاعرك - حتي و ان كان الالم - فلا تجد ايهم . فتعجز حتي عن الشعور بالاسي لاختفائها من حياتك .


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (21 يونيو 2012)

اصعب احساس فى الدنيا ومولم جدا لما يكون مش من حقك تمسح دموع اللى بتحبه ولا حتى تخفف عنه عشان فاكرك مش هتقدر تعمل كده


----------



## sparrow (21 يونيو 2012)

الصمت احيانا بيبقي مؤلم


----------



## Critic (21 يونيو 2012)

ان تجد نفسك "منسي"


----------



## raffy (22 يونيو 2012)

ان تجد نفسك بلا قيمة فى حياة شخص معين ومعرفتة ليك مجرد "مصلحة"


----------



## white.angel (22 يونيو 2012)

*ان تجد نفسك خاوياً*
*لا تشعر بشئ ...!!*​


----------

